
Facebook amends ban on calls for violence, adds exceptions - drak0n1c
https://facebook.com/communitystandards/credible_violence
======
DougPhillips88
There was already a thread on this, but it got locked and deleted because the
HN Moderators are censorious cowards :\

~~~
kaolti
it's what we expected though right?

